# Extreme Burnout (indoors)



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

The BEST Burnout Ever! (Indoors) - YouTube


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

pretty good , I did it with a 250r dirt bike , years a go smaller garage , on a pallet , till the tire blew! there were ambers glowing on the pallet lol! good times looks like someone needs a beer chugging lesson tho!


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

REDNEK said:


> pretty good , I did it with a 250r dirt bike , years a go smaller garage , on a pallet , till the tire blew! there were ambers glowing on the pallet lol! good times looks like someone needs a beer chugging lesson tho!


haha....thanks for watching.


----------

